# Híbrido para múltiples celulares (moviles)



## ladr00n (Jul 22, 2014)

Hola amigos, gracias por tomarse el tiempo en leer esto. Tengo una estación de radio FM que habitualmente realiza transmisiones de futbol desde 2  canchas distintas, para ello cuento con celulares, la idea es conectar dos (o mas) celulares a la consola mezcladora de audio de la Radio, para ello he diseñado un par de cables que conectan la mezcladora con los celulares de manera directa, pero noté un par de problemas al hacer esto y que me motivaron a pensar en el diagramas de bloques que presento y que me gustaría que me ayudaran a transformar en un diagrama electrónico real para poder construir, paso a describir lo que pensé:
 Los celulares (móviles) pueden ser de distinta marca y modelo  evidentemente el manos libre tiene una entrada de micrófono y otra de auriculares estéreo necesito armar un cable desde el celular al panel de entrada y esto me lleva a una duda ¿se puede unir los cables de los auriculares (L y R) sin temor a hacer daño al celular? Digo esto, porque podría armar un cable con tres hilos un masa un micrófono y el ultimo de auricular. 
Bloque adaptador de impedancia, pongo esto porque me imagino un circuito RL sencillo permutable a traves de jumpers para adaptarse a los diferentes modelos y marcas de celulares. Ya que he notado que no todos los celulares entregan el mismo voltaje ni requieren el mismo como entrada de micrófono en esa fase tengo mis serias dudas de ¿cómo llevar todo a un mismo nivel de voltaje? 
Bloques sumadores, me imagino un operacional realizando la suma de audio de auricular precedido de una llave tipo pulsador para mutear a cada celular. El problema radica en la elección de ese operacional (IC) para realizar una sumada adecuada de audio. Lo mismo para el bloque de sumador de micrófonos donde debería existir un pulsados para que no escuche lo que estamos enviando, y el mismo problema es elegir el correspondiente circuito integrado para realizar la suma. Un problema que aparece es que entre los dos bloques debe haber cierta vinculación (espero que solo sea cableado) para que, por ejemplo al Celular 1 en su micrófono no entre lo que recibe por su auricular, para evitar ecos  que existen cuando hice el cable directo celular consola. También se consideraría en esté bloque la utilización de potenciómetros por canal de auricular y micrófono
Del bloque de sumadores debería poder enviarse una señal para la consola mezcladora de todos los auriculares, y enviar para los micrófonos la mezcla de los sonidos provenientes de auriculares más el audio que llegue desde la consola mezcladora.
En resumen mis preguntas serian:
¿Qué circuito utilizo para adaptar impedancias de los diferentes móviles?
¿Qué circuito integrado puedo usar para realizar las Sumas?
¿alguien ha construido algo parecido a lo que publico?
Un gran abrazo y gracias por ayudarme


----------



## Lamas (Jul 22, 2014)

No se si entendi bien, pero al parecer lo que necesitas en lugar de sumadores son selectores para escoger cual señal envias a la consola, ya que no creo que necesites dos o mas  señales diferentes a la vez como entrada de consola. Podes utilizar un multiplexor analogo para seleccionar la señal de salida, y los hay  de 2, 3 y 4 canales, al menos eso me recuerdo. Esos los podes utilizar tanto en la transmision como en la recepcion y aqui no requeris mutear a los otros celulares ya que solo pasara la señal que selecciones. La impedancia supongo que es muy similar para los difererentes tipos de aparato.  Se me ocurre que podes utilizar operacionales en la entrada y con ellos adaptar y nivelar los niveles requeridos y posteriormente llevarlos a los multiplexores.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 22, 2014)

Hola.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yamilo12 (Jul 27, 2019)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 114225
> ...


Hola estimado"elaficionado" no se si podrá darme una mano en  lo que necesito, mire mi idea es hacer un híbrido a bluetoth tengo un mp3/bluetoth de los que se conectan a la cigarrera de los autos, tiene para atender llamadas, lo malo es que su salida es por rf y no por salida aux. 

en breves subire una imagen del Mp3/bluetoth

saludos cordiales


Atte Yamilo


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 28, 2019)

Hola.

No sé si es esto lo buscas: 




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yamilo12 (Jul 28, 2019)

Es lo que busco!

Muchas gracias !!

Atte
Yamilo


----------

